# In Detail: The New 4.0 TFSI Engine from Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is expanding its engine lineup with a new, high-performance gasoline engine. The 4.0 TFSI, which is used in slightly different configurations in the S6, S6 Avant, S7 Sportback and S8, develops between 309 kW (420 hp) and 382 kW (520 hp), and as much as 650 Nm (479.42 lb-ft) of torque. The new V8 is a high-tech engine featuring numerous innovative solutions.

* Full Story *


----------

